
What if two programs did this? - tosh
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/oldnewthing/20050607-00/?p=35413
======
benj111
Their open with example isn't even followed by Windows Phone.

And the always on top feature is something you legitimately want.

So yes the question is legitimate, but doesn't give you carte blanche to
ignore it when your framing of it doesn't make sense.

